# Need Links for Relaxation techniques



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hello! this is my first post, but i've been lurking for over a year now as this site is the ONLY thing that has ever helped me with this horrid condition. I've had IBS-C/D for about 2 years now and thanks to reading this forum I've started on Mike's Tapes -- i'm on day 40 or so and while i'm not 100% better yet i can definitely see some improvement







I was reading a few past posts and there are references to links about relaxation techniques but i can't find the actual links anywhere! Could someone please post either the links or the techniques themselves? I would greatly appreciate it. Also, are there any exercises that can be done in the middle of an "attack" situation that would help calm me down?? Thanks for responding and thank you all again for everything you do on this BB!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

kac123, when your having an attack you don't really want to excersises allthough sometimes it does work to move around some when your having one, almost like walking it out, but I wouldn't do much more then that as it could aggravate it. The colon is a muscle and its important to remember.This is a relaxation responce to try, staying calm and getting as relaxed as possible during an attack is the best way to go. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/relax.htm Hang in there on the tapes, they seem to already be having an effect for you and this will continue to even when your done listening. In the begining of the tapes also are the relaxation tips for the body I would work on also when you can, relax your toes, then up your legs, then gut, ect.. If you practice this on a regular basis your body will start to respond better each time when you go to do it.







Hope this helps let us know and just enjoy the journey with the tapes you'll see.


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Eric, Thank you very much for the link. In my original post when i asked about an exercise during an attack - i meant something that would help me relax and regain some control over the pain -- typically i can barely breathe during an attack so "exercise" in terms of any physical exertion is completely out







But i will try the steps in the link and will do the relaxation steps in mike's tape as well. I am LOVING the hypno tapes -- i think the best moment i've had in a long time was last weekend - my weekends were always hard IBS wise for some reason, and those close to me (parents/boyfriend) were well aware of that. So last weekend when i called my mom she asked how i was doing and i said fine. Surprised she said, "you're ok?" And i replied "yeah, why wouldn't I be?"! Two years of struggling with uncertainty and pain and I actually responded with "why wouldn't i be ok"... things aren't perfect, but at least now i have hope. Thanks again!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

kac123, I am really glad to hear things are better for you, excellent.Yes hyperventilating during an attack is common and adds to pain, so calming yourself done during one will help you alot.Try those relaxation steps and it can take a little bit for you bbody to reespond, it doesn't happen ovenight so you know, it takes abit for the body to really respond, but when you get good at it, its a huge help.keep us informed on your tape progress, you still have a ways to go and that you have responded up to this point is a very good sign, althougheveryone is different and some respond only after they are done, but you seem to be doing very well. Enjoy and keep us posted if you need anything let us know.


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

A couple of others that Eric had given me & I found helpful: http://www.ksu.edu/counseling/drstress.html#PHYSICAL http://www.mindbodymed.com/EducationCenter/fight.html And something else: Amazon sells a biofeedback card that will tell you how well you're relaxing - it changes color to indicate how much you are relaxed. It's $4, includes a booklet, plus about another $4 for shipping.I've been trying to use the relaxation techniques in the links, though haven't been faithful lately. My card almost always indicates that I'm "relaxed", except when I'm having a D attack, then it shows some stress.


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

LTL, Thank you very much for the links and the info on the biofeedback card - I had no idea they made something like that and for $4 its worth a try.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here is a good article on "Using Relaxation To Cope With Functional GI Disorders" from the UNC: http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/relax.htm BQ


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2003)

Whether or not this qualifies as a therapy is up to the experience of the reader. The original link was posted on another forum by Vogue: http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/stor...b=SpecialEvent2 Evie


----------

